# Printer for Conductor Scores ?



## bcarwell (Dec 31, 2015)

Could somebody please advise what a good printer is for producing large
conductor size scores ?

At least ones that will do 10 1/2 inches by 14 inches but perhaps larger ?
I just measured my JW Star Wars signature series score and it is this size
which would probably be adequate.

However obviously that's even on the small size compared to other
conductor scores I've seen in use.

And are there any resources on exactly how to print and bind scores (and
for that matter individual parts) ?

Tnx for any info,

Bob


----------



## bcarwell (Dec 31, 2015)

I just saw somewhere that a US standard for conductor scores is 11 x 17 inches, so I guess I'd like a printer that can at least handle this size. I understand though there is no "standard", and it varies depending upon for full orchestra, jazz ensemble, etc., etc. All I know is most consumer laser printers like the ones I have just can't handle larger paper sizes.

Bob


----------



## bryla (Dec 31, 2015)

I bought the Brother A3 series of home printer that although an ink printer does a fine job


----------



## Will Armitage (Dec 31, 2015)

To be honest with you, the most cost effective way of getting 11 x 17 scores printed out (and fully bound) is to have it done through Staples. You're able to upload a .pdf through the online portal and the turn around is really quick. I've had them print out scores between 10-1000 pages and they do a pretty good job. When you take into consideration the price of the printer, ink, etc, this may be a good alternative.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Dec 31, 2015)

Bob,

I have this:  Mine is an older version that I've had for nearly 10 years and it's still going. I believe there is a newer HP that is essentially the same but upgraded. There is an attachment available that will allow two sided printing: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c00286691

I've printed, literally, hundreds of full sized scores (11 x 17), Symphony parts (10 x 13), Big Band parts (9.5 x 12.5) and letter size (8.5 x 11). I've used a variety of paper thicknesses with no problems at all. I think it prints up to 20 x 13, which means, if you have orchestra parts in booklet format, you can print them as well. You have to be sure you get your layout correct for that, but I've printed booklets before using this with no problem.

If you have really large runs, with lots of pieces and parts, you might have to nurse it along a bit by printing smaller runs at a time. Also, this older version doesn't support some of the newer Windows OS like W7/8/10. It is not wireless or any of the other cool stuff that's come about since I got this one. I've been considering upgrading but mine is still grinding out scores.

All that being said, on my last couple of big jobs, I have taken them to Office Max. They don't have the custom paper sizes like for Orchestra/Big Band parts, but I do so I take the paper with me. For the 11 x 17, they have it there in any paper stock you want. I get the scores Spiral Bound, so they lay flat. If it's going to be re-used, I'll get a vinyl back and a card stock cover with the title.

The reality is, it's so much faster and easier than doing it all myself, which I have done a LOT. If you are doing orchestra parts and you have to have multiple copies for strings, that takes long hours, even when using an intern. 

For the taping/binding of parts, you still have to do that or have a music employee/intern do it. I wouldn't trust that to an office store because there are too many ways things can go wrong.

If you want to tape or bind things yourself, here are some ways to do it:









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsigJ8oTHgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfa_kdO2X18

Hope this helps.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JimmyPoppa said:


> Hope this helps.
> (...)
> Jimmy


 

Jimmy, that's great info, thanks a lot!

I once had to print out all the parts of a full orchestra score in less than two hours before the start of a recording session, because of major last-minute changes in the editing of the movie. It wasn't exactly the happiest time of my life, I can tell you.

My biggest fear though wasn't that we would miss the deadline, running out of ink and paper was my main concern, because we had to use an old printer from the studio since we couldn't connect our PCs to their network. The string players then offered to share scores as much as possible, which they said was very common with scoring sessions.

Binding the sheet music wasn't necessary for the instrument parts, only the conductor's score needed a quick solution. We just used an old ring binder (if that's what it is called in English). Problem solved!

The trouble is, the more people are helping you with the printing, the more you need to check and supervise everything, which is not something you want to do under a lot of pressure.

If I had a studio orchestra, I would definitely switch to E-ink readers!

Jimmy, did you ever take your printer into the recording studio, just in case?

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## bcarwell (Dec 31, 2015)

GREAT information folks, just what I was looking for.
One issue though is I've always had bad luck with inkjet printers- ridiculous cartridge costs, etc.
Are there any laser printers that foot the bill for large score paper ?

Bob


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Jan 4, 2016)

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> Jimmy, did you ever take your printer into the recording studio, just in case?
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



Jerome,

I've never taken the HP into the studio. I used to have (maybe I still do somewhere) a smaller one that would connect to my laptop. The cool thing about it was that it had a CD printer attachment so, I could do parts or print CD labels. Of course, the parts were all 8 1/2 x 11. Fortunately, I never had to use it in a session. Correction tape or Whiteout was enough. I certainly never had a situation like the one you described. That kind of thing takes years off of your life.

Regarding people helping, I have my own little crew now, who know how I need things done and usually come to the sessions, or show rehearsals. That way, everything is as it should be or easily taken care of. Indeed, since I work a lot with the same musicians, they know me and my crew and it all flows pretty well (most of the time). You just have to keep your standards high and pay a LOT of attention to the details. It's the little fiddly bits that, if missed, can slow things down and, ultimately, affect the vibe of your sessions.

bcarwell,

There may be a laser printer that does what you want but I haven't ever used one. Back when I was buying, anything that printed those sizes would be way too expensive. I don't know about now. 

The printer cartridge cost is an issue but, with the HP you can set it to a lighter, faster dpi. For shows and studio work, I've never once had a single complaint when doing that.

Consider that, if you're doing a large run and you use the regular setting, it will take forever to print that many pages, much less use a lot of ink on something that doesn't really matter for the session. I did that at first but very quickly changed because it just took too f*^*ing long.

Obviously, a laser printer is faster and has a better print quality. Again, if that matters for your project, the Kinko's/Staples/Office Max option might be best. You can then do the binding yourself.

J


----------

